# Disney Annual Passes Extended



## bogey21 (Jun 4, 2020)

My Son told me he will be heading to Disney in a week or so.  Apparently he was notified that the maturity date on their expired Season Passes had been extended for 3 months.  He also told me that the rate for the motel they always use will be $79 rather than the (aprx) $150 they usually pay.  He and his wife are going to drive rather than fly for obvious reasons...

George


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 4, 2020)

Does he realize that an annual pass won’t help him get into the parks in the next week or two?  The parks don’t reopen until mid-July.  DVC resorts open in a couple of weeks, but no parks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't see the dates extended on our APs. I am going to be calling them hoping they will just cancel them and we won't have to make any further monthly payments. The park going experience they are offering now is nothing close to what we bought. No shows, no fireworks, no parades. Rides are secondary for us.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 5, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> Does he realize that an annual pass won’t help him get into the parks in the next week or two?  The parks don’t reopen until mid-July.  DVC resorts open in a couple of weeks, but no parks.


I checked with my Son.  I think he misread the information he received.  He thought it said June 11 and June 16.  He is going to check but you may have save him about 1,500 miles of driving.  Many thanks...

George


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 5, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I checked with my Son.  I think he misread the information he received.  He thought it said June 11 and June 16.  He is going to check but you may have save him about 1,500 miles of driving.  Many thanks...



This is just one more example of why I wouldn't want to be the first one out of the gate on any kind of travel at this point, especially theme park travel. You should advise your son that he shouldn't necessarily count on being able to enter the parks in mid-July, either (if he's planning to simply try again next month). Disney will have a system of limited capacity reservations to the parks, and no one at this point is quite sure how they'll determine who gets those reservations. I would not hop in my car to drive 1,500 miles unless I had those reservations in hand.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 5, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I checked with my Son.  I think he misread the information he received.  He thought it said June 11 and June 16.  He is going to check but you may have save him about 1,500 miles of driving.  Many thanks...
> 
> George


MK & AK open July 11 and Epcot & DHS open July 15.  Unfortunately, he's off by a month.

And when the parks reopen, guests will have to make advance reservations to enter a park. Disney hasn't announced details of that process yet. I expect he'll receive another email when they do.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jun 5, 2020)

Disney is planning soft openings for AP holders and DVC. Don’t know much beyond that, no dates yet, could just be for platinum Passholders, could need to be staying in property with DVC points...  I am watching for info to be released but my experience with AP events is they sell out before I even know they are available.  I did book a couple of DVC nights the week before parks open.  Hoping I guessed right.


----------



## pekckian1 (Jun 5, 2020)

In Shanghai, all visitor is required to register through WeChat ( Chinese version of WhatsApp). However, based on my experience in Shanghai, i have yet to successfully registration myself to Shanghai Disneyland even though I am a silver annual pass holder. On a few occasions, I had attempted to make reservation as soon as it is opened but failed. I suspect that the priority go to those who stay at the two Disney hotels and for those who have daily tickets.


----------



## AnnieBets (Jun 5, 2020)

Disney world is going to have the daily reservations as well to limit number in the parks.  While priorities are possible, I’d expect they’d tell people what they are.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 5, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see the dates extended on our APs. I am going to be calling them hoping they will just cancel them and we won't have to make any further monthly payments. The park going experience they are offering now is nothing close to what we bought. No shows, no fireworks, no parades. Rides are secondary for us.


I called and was told they would make a note on your record of what you want. They will all be processed after the parks reopen. I requested a refund of the unused portion.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Our friends annual passes expire the end of August.  Disney offered them a one month extension or a one month refund.  They have not been able to use these passes for the last 4 months.


----------



## elaine (Jul 16, 2020)

AP should be extended during the closure time (3-4 months) plus an extra month. This should be automatic/default unless refund requested. Have they logged on to see new expiration date?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2020)

elaine said:


> AP should be extended during the closure time (3-4 months) plus an extra month. This should be automatic/default unless refund requested. Have they logged on to see new expiration date?


Correct, the 1 month extension is in addition to the extension already applied. Our passes were set to expire in November 2020 but now show March 2021 in our account. We pay monthly, so we would get an additional month applied if we opt not to cancel then we would pay our remaining payments. We will be cancelling as soon as we get the email proving the link with the options. Experience ,as well as other reports, indicates that calling is a waste of time.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 16, 2020)

They just checked, their AP’s now show a January 2021 expiration.  They hadn’t checked.  Thanks for making them very happy!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2020)

We got annual passes in January but I just want my money back.  Geez.  I am not wearing a mask in that heat.  I am sure to pass out.


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 16, 2020)

dagger1 said:


> They just checked, their AP’s now show a January 2021 expiration.  They hadn’t checked.  Thanks for making them very happy!



That would be just the first extension, for the period the parks were closed. 
The second extension of 1 month will be posted in October, and that's for inconvenience, no park hopping, etc.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 16, 2020)

dvc_john said:


> That would be just the first extension, for the period the parks were closed.
> The second extension of 1 month will be posted in October, and that's for inconvenience, no park hopping, etc.


Thanks!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2020)

dvc_john said:


> That would be just the first extension, for the period the parks were closed.
> The second extension of 1 month will be posted in October, and that's for inconvenience, no park hopping, etc.


And for you hoping you don't cancel and ask for a refund.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 16, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We got annual passes in January but I just want my money back.  Geez.  I am not wearing a mask in that heat.  I am sure to pass out.


I just went through the link and canceled our passes. I did Dollywood with a mask. No way I would do Disney parks. The refund will cover AP at Typhoon Lagoon if it ever opens. Plus my pass was extended but my kids' passes were not. I need them to match. We just had 4 years of AP. Time to take a break.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 17, 2020)

dvc_john said:


> That would be just the first extension, for the period the parks were closed.
> The second extension of 1 month will be posted in October, and that's for inconvenience, no park hopping, etc.


Per posts on the DIS, some passholders are seeing the extra 30 days already - we are too, as of this morning!


----------



## littlestar (Jul 17, 2020)

We are seeing the extra month extension.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2020)

I see ours is now extended through April 20, 2021. However we don't want the extension and would rather cancel. We have not yet received the email with instructions or link to cancel our annual pass.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> However we don't want the extension and would rather cancel. We have not yet received the email with instructions or link to cancel our annual pass.


I got our passholder email on 4/17/20 sent from disneydestinations@mail.disneydestinations.com and cancelled shortly thereafter. I was told we would be refunded 117/365 * the cost of our APs and the refund was issued on June 13th.

You should contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> I got our passholder email on 4/17/20 sent from disneydestinations@mail.disneydestinations.com and cancelled shortly thereafter. I was told we would be refunded 117/365 * the cost of our APs and the refund was issued on June 13th.
> 
> You should contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.


Thanks. I did a search of all emails using that address and nothing from that email address. I tried calling Passholder Support but gave up after waiting on hold and hearing from someone else that the agents really don't have a clue about how cancelling works. I will wait a few more days and hope the email comes and if it doesn't finally break down and call again hoping call volume has gone down. I have till 8/11.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 17, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I just went through the link and canceled our passes. I did Dollywood with a mask. No way I would do Disney parks. The refund will cover AP at Typhoon Lagoon if it ever opens. Plus my pass was extended but my kids' passes were not. I need them to match. We just had 4 years of AP. Time to take a break.



Had you activated your WDW annual pass? Even now when they have designated a deadline to ask for a refund of fully paid passes, there are still two opinions of how much the refund is going to be. I find it totally unacceptable that Disney won't just tell us how they will calculate the partial refunds. 

The communication implies and a lot of people on social media say they are being told that you will get a prorated amount back. So the expectation is that if you activated an annual pass one month before the closure, you would get 11/12ths of your cost back.

A lot of other people on social media say that the refunds are decreased by what the ticket prices would have been for any days that you used before the closure, resulting in basically no refund if you had visited the parks for 12 days or more.

This confusion makes it impossible for pass holders to make an informed decision about whether to cancel. When we are pass holders, we might go for one hour only, just to see fireworks for example. We would never do that if we were paying for day tickets. We used our passes for a couple of weeks starting New Years Eve, so we might get nothing back.

It just seems unreasonable that you can't find out what your refund will be before you make a non-revocable agreement to cancel. I do realize that Disney could have done nothing for us, but our extended family purchased 10 Platinum Annual Passes and started using them 12/31. You could have purchased a small car for what the 10 passes cost. None of us are very excited about going back any time soon when you factor in the risk and the reduced experience with no shows, fireworks, character greetings, etc. I only ride a handful of rides and am old enough to worry about exposure.

Would love to hear from anyone who had an activated fully paid out-of-state resident Annual Pass that they cancelled and received the refund for.

Thank you.

Sheila


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 17, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Per posts on the DIS, some passholders are seeing the extra 30 days already - we are too, as of this morning!





littlestar said:


> We are seeing the extra month extension.



Just checked mine, and the extra month is posted for me also.  It wasn't last time I looked. They must have decided to do it early.


----------



## PeterS (Jul 17, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> Had you activated your WDW annual pass? Even now when they have designated a deadline to ask for a refund of fully paid passes, there are still two opinions of how much the refund is going to be. I find it totally unacceptable that Disney won't just tell us how they will calculate the partial refunds.
> 
> The communication implies and a lot of people on social media say they are being told that you will get a prorated amount back. So the expectation is that if you activated an annual pass one month before the closure, you would get 11/12ths of your cost back.
> 
> ...



I waited almost 2 hours to get through and the rep seemed just as confused.
We activated out passes March 5th and the park closed on the 15th... The rep said they would refund July 11 to March 5th...
What about the months the place was closed... they didn't know.... maybe they would credit that if you didn't request a refund... Huh?
I asked about the 1 month extension... Oh that is why your pass is still good until Aug 11... What good is that?

There is no supervisor to ask and no one that can clarify. With the deadline to apply, no way to clarify before then, and no interest in spending hours on the phone again for no answers, we gave up and just put in for the refund... we'll see what happens.

The one good thing is the rep just puts in the request for refund... they don't process the refund, because they were so confused, they would definitely screw it up.... Not that doing it through the link is much better... neither way tells you what you would get.....

Good luck.... to all of us,
PeterS


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 17, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> Would love to hear from anyone who had an activated fully paid out-of-state resident Annual Pass that they cancelled and received the refund for.


As I said upthread, I was told I would be refunded 117/365 * the cost of our passes and the refund arrived just under two months later. They were activated Platinum APs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 17, 2020)

PeterS said:


> We activated out passes March 5th and the park closed on the 15th... The rep said they would refund July 11 to March 5th...


In reality, they should be refunding a prorated amount of July 11th through the new expiration date minus one month (that freebie extension). Your new expiration date should be July 2021 when you look online, but the park closure extended it till only June and the freebie month took it to July.


----------



## PeterS (Jul 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> In reality, they should be refunding a prorated amount of July 11th through the new expiration date minus one month (that freebie extension). Your new expiration date should be July 2021 when you look online, but the park closure extended it till only June and the freebie month took it to July.



I just checked online and they did move our expiration up to April... one month.... I called them and they said the one month should come off when the three months are added... and they are trying to get all this straightened out before issuing refunds..... I hope so...


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 18, 2020)

PeterS said:


> I just checked online and they did move our expiration up to April... one month.... I called them and they said the one month should come off when the three months are added... and they are trying to get all this straightened out before issuing refunds..... I hope so...


Our Gold passes had 117 days (the three months of park closure) added several weeks ago, and the additional 30 days popped up yesterday morning. We are not asking for a refund, because the extension actually helps to cover some trips in November and December that, fingers crossed, we will enjoy. I agree, following this thread and one on DISboards, that everyone is totally confused!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> As I said upthread, I was told I would be refunded 117/365 * the cost of our passes and the refund arrived just under two months later. They were activated Platinum APs.



Thanks for the response.

There has been so much conflicting information coming from cast members that I would like to hear from someone with the money in hand. I have seen refund amounts mentioned on Facebook suggesting that Disney really is deducting a sum from the refund based on the number of days you actually used. Not just a pure ratio based on the number of days. I think that's unfair, but I guess they could refuse to refund anything.

Sheila


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 30, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> Thanks for the response....


Unfortunately, when I later went back over my reservations and CC bills I realized that the refund was actually for one of rooms I had booked at WDW.

So I'm still waiting for my AP refund...like so many others.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 30, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> Had you activated your WDW annual pass? Even now when they have designated a deadline to ask for a refund of fully paid passes, there are still two opinions of how much the refund is going to be. I find it totally unacceptable that Disney won't just tell us how they will calculate the partial refunds.



I paid with a gift card so I have NO idea what they are going to do about that one. I canceled 4 FL resident passes. They pulled a payment in July but since I canceled, they will be refunding that payment. I'm not quite sure that the math is there. I bought passes in September, renewal Weekday Select. I thought that there was a larger down payment and then monthly payments. So dividing the cost by 12 isn't accurate.

I just looked in MDE. My tickets are still there. They pushed my Gold AP out yet another month. They also pushed the FL Weekday passes into September. I got the acknowledgement that I had canceled. I have a resort stay coming up (after the Weekday Select passes die before the month.) Since they still show as active, the system believes that I have tickets for my stay. I had canceled my park reservations as I just don't want to do it.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 31, 2020)

I called back in April or May (a couple of weeks after they announced extension or refunds) and requested a refund. I had paid with a credit card so I expected to get a credit, but today I got a check in the mail.


----------



## Monykalyn (Aug 1, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I called back in April or May (a couple of weeks after they announced extension or refunds) and requested a refund. I had paid with a credit card so I expected to get a credit, but today I got a check in the mail.


What kind of pass? How long was it active?
If they are indeed prorating I’ll cancel- 99% sure I’m leaning that way anyway. We have PIF Platinum passes and live out of state. Activated in January. So if we get 9/12 months back that would be great.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 1, 2020)

It was a Gold Pass purchased thru DVC. Was on track to expire May 15. We used it twice but weren’t planning to use it again before it expired so this was a bonus!


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 1, 2020)

My Son and his Wife (see Post 1 in this thread) have made the necessary reservations to go to Disney in about 3 Weeks.   She recently recovered from the virus, he hasn't been infected. Both tested Negative 3 days ago.  They are 42 and 39 years old.  Personally I wouldn't do it but how do you tell an ex Marine who served tours in both Iraq and Afghanistan how to run his life...

George


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 30, 2020)

AP Refund update. I cancelled our four APs in early June, received one check three weeks ago and another one last week.  Still waiting on the other two. Meanwhile all four show as active and extended the extra month on MDE.

I'll call the passholder line toward the end of this upcoming week. Either that or book some travel to WDW... ;-)


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 1, 2020)

Success! The last two checks arrived yesterday and coincidence or not my APs no longer show up on MDE.


----------



## Pathways (Sep 1, 2020)

Our DVC Gold pass will expire September 22, the day after our next trip. We had decided NOT to renew with the thought of purchasing them again next year, but now are rethinking.  

Disney has suspended all new AP sales, only renewals are available.  With no firm news on the future, we may want to renew so we can keep visiting the parks while attendance remains low.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Our DVC Gold pass will expire September 22, the day after our next trip. We had decided NOT to renew with the thought of purchasing them again next year, but now are rethinking.
> 
> Disney has suspended all new AP sales, only renewals are available.  With no firm news on the future, we may want to renew so we can keep visiting the parks while attendance remains low.


I was not aware of that. Our APs now don't expire until April 2021. We opted not to cancel since A) it was impossible to get through and B) we had a few trips to Orlando so we figured why not try it out. We live in Florida. This information has us thinking if we should let them expire next year or renew also.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 1, 2020)

Pathways said:


> With no firm news on the future, we may want to renew so we can keep visiting the parks while attendance remains low.



My Son and his Wife did just that last week.  The pluses were that their air fare and hotel cost about 50% less (don't know about car rental); and reduced crowds at the Disney Parks and Universal.  The negative was a lot of stuff, particularly restaurants, were not open.  The did say they felt safe from the virus...

George


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 2, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Our DVC Gold pass will expire September 22, the day after our next trip. We had decided NOT to renew with the thought of purchasing them again next year, but now are rethinking.
> 
> Disney has suspended all new AP sales, only renewals are available.  With no firm news on the future, we may want to renew so we can keep visiting the parks while attendance remains low.


Well, you have until October 22 to decide whether to renew or not! Given the 117 days added for the park closures and the 30 days Disney gave APs “just because,” ours were extended from expiration in mid-October to mid-March, so we’re happy to sit back and await further developments before making our decision.


----------

